# Fantastic BB (.177) band set



## Rayshot

You can make adjustments according to your draw length. This set is for roughly a 32 inch draw.

This set has *super fps 244 fps +*. It is a *light draw, 4 pounds*, so you will need the lighter touch as opposed to tubes.

It is definitely good to 75 feet and likely to 100ft. I have only shot it from 75 ft max for now and it shoots like my regular bandset.

.02 latex. 11 mm tapered to 9mm A 6.5 inch active length with one of my 1/2 inch magnetic pouches.


----------



## Peter Recuas

thank you very much Sir, I shoot exclusively .02 latex (The only available locally) and there are not many information about true configurations


----------



## Rayshot

Peter Recuas said:


> thank you very much Sir, I shoot exclusively .02 latex (The only available locally) and there are not many information about true configurations


Glad this was useful.

Tonight, I tried the aforementioned set that I have been using for the last couple of days and also some tube sets I had made up that I used months earlier, . The tubes are great in their own way but not as pleasant to shoot after these band sets. Tubes feel jarring in comparison and weren't as fast. The tube sets were longer active length.


----------



## Beanflip

I'm gonna try this with some TBB.


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> I'm gonna try this with some TBB.


My thickness chart for Thera Band if still correct says the TB Black is .15 thick.


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try this with some TBB.
> 
> 
> 
> My thickness chart for Thera Band if still correct says the TB Black is .15 thick.
Click to expand...

I think I've got a little .02 as well. Do you think the black should be larger to be comparative in performance?


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try this with some TBB.
> 
> 
> 
> My thickness chart for Thera Band if still correct says the TB Black is .15 thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've got a little .02 as well. Do you think the black should be larger to be comparative in performance?
Click to expand...

??? Not sure the size difference is not too much it may not matter. Ca't hurt to add a mm on each width dimension.


----------



## Beanflip

Are you shooting TTF with your usual frame Ray?


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Are you shooting TTF with your usual frame Ray?


everything as usual


----------



## Rayshot

Update. The fps is 244+, with a 4 pound draw weight.

I updated the original first post with the fps listed in the comments.


----------



## Northerner

Nice velocity numbers! I'll have to try some .020" latex. Here are a couple of 1632 tube sets for comparison (32" draw with BBs).

1632 single tubes, 5 3/4" working length, 4 lb draw weight = 231 fps

1632 pseudo tapers (1 1/2" loops), 6" working length, 5 lb draw weight = 252 fps


----------



## truthornothing

You selling those bandsets with pouches? I was just getting ready to PM you about some magnetic pouches when I came across this. Let me know


----------



## mr. green

Thank you, Ray and Northerner. Gotta try these.


----------



## pult421

Any knowledge on tbs being suitable bands at an 11mm to 9mm taper? Same draw length


----------



## Urban Fisher

Wow!!! That is some great numbers with bb's! I too need to order some of those magnetic bb pouches.

Not that I can add much to this post, but I have made a bb shooting band set with 1/2" straight cup TBG. Maybe too much power for bb's and I don't have a chrony, but man those things would fly! I would shoot at an empty soda can from about 10 yards and the can would not move. The bb's would fly through it so quick the can would at times just twitch that I hit it....and upon looking at it closer, the can would have a hole clean through both sides.


----------



## Northerner

pult421 said:


> Any knowledge on tbs being suitable bands at an 11mm to 9mm taper? Same draw length


I have a set of 1/2" (approx. 12.5mm) straight cut TBS on a PFS. Length is set to 7 1/4" from pouch to fork. A 32" draw length clocks at 242fps with BBs. It's a light draw weight and shoot quite well.


----------



## Dayhiker

I have been using TB Black straight cut at 9/16, and six inches active length and loving it. Only reason I don't taper is band life. I don't know the speed but at 10 yards I can penetrate and often go right through a soda can. For tubes I am having a real man-crush on the TB Tan.


----------



## Toolshed

I've been making alliance #64 BB tossing bands recently. I don't have a chony, but might have a neighbor I could bug for a borrow....I can't say they're shooting fast, but they are very consistent on almost any of my slings.


----------



## truthornothing

Dayhiker



Dayhiker said:


> I have been using TB Black straight cut at 9/16, and six inches active length and loving it. Only reason I don't taper is band life. I don't know the speed but at 10 yards I can penetrate and often go right through a soda can. For tubes I am having a real man-crush on the TB Tan.


I have a Sharpshooter I got from Simple Shot, I was trying to set up for bb's, The POI is way higher than my other slings, the fork gap is smaller is that the reason? I have to aim about 4in under my target or am i doing something wrong. Its seems odd that a small fork gap would shoot higher, at least to me it does. Its a shame because that little frame seems perfect for bb's ....oh and I know I have my bands too long, could that make a difference in point of impact ?


----------



## Northerner

A more narrow outside fork width will cause your POI to be higher if you aim with the fork tip. It's like lowering the front sight on a rifle.

My BB shooters have a 2 1/4" to 2 3/4" outside fork width. I anchor on the middle of my ear. With a 4" to 4 1/4" fork width and 3/8" steel ammo I anchor on my ear lobe.


----------



## Toolshed

Nice to get caught in the "DOH, I should have figured that out already!!" every so often. Tends to put other simple things into perspective as well.


----------

